# 1974 Schwinn Le Tour.....It's a KEEPER!!



## Mikey (Jun 10, 2012)

*I finished my 1974 Schwinn Le Tour restore.. New 27x1 1/4" tires, new cables and brake pads and the rest is original!.....This bike rides EXCELLENT!!!  I'm keeping this one!!  My next project is going to be a Fixie.    *


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 11, 2012)

*Nice ^*

My tall yellow '72 Var' is gonna be a Fixie too.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, yes ... it's all coming back to me now.

Who made that RD for Schwinn anyway -- Suntour?

Thanks for the pictures,Mikey.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 11, 2012)

The "LeTour" derailluer in the picture is the same as a Shimano Crane.  Crane is what a Dura Ace rear derailluer was called in 1974.  Roger


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, whoda thunk?  Dura-Ace on a $125(?) Schwinn.  No wonder that thing shifted so well.

Thanks for the insight, Roger.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 12, 2012)

Dan in those days it was probably a $20 derailluer retail.  Schwinn probably paid $5 or less for them.  Roger


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 15, 2012)

Cancel this post.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 15, 2012)

*why should i cancel my post???  Why don't you just not look at it!!   Rude idiot!!   *


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 15, 2012)

*Ah,The Love!*

You can almost cut it with an ax...(HEH)


----------



## Mikey (Jun 15, 2012)

*Proves there are silly headS EVERYWHERE!! *


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 17, 2012)

Mikey,

You misunderstood my post. I was going to offer you my Schwinn Le Tour and decided to send you a PM instead. That's why I said "Cancel this post."

Sorry about that.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 17, 2012)

*Hey Sil'*

Dont be sorry.

With his self important bad attitude,and name calling...

I'd crush and burn that Critical Mass/Occupy bike in the street in front of his whole family.


----------



## Carbon (Jun 17, 2012)

Man that things clean, super nice ride.


----------

